# Tank Cycling Itself



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

So I have had my new 125 Gallon Tank with water in it for almost 2 weeks now
Have added in the substrate and some rocks and setup my 2 filters and heaters

My tap water measure about .25 or so ammonia right out of the tap. Water tested after setup and then a week later ammonia .25 and nitrites and nitrates 0

I checked the water yesterday and the ammonia is 0 but the nitrate has spiked to either 2 or 5 ppm (basically the darkest colour on the chart) and nitrate is still 0

So the only conclusion I have is the tank is cycling itself with the small ammonia that comes from the tap water

There cannot be any other explanation that I can think of


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe. But with no bioload...how will you be able to add any fish? With this method, your crop of beneficial bacteria will support only 0.25ppm of ammonia generated. A tank full of fish is going to generate more ammonia than this.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I think that I will add a couple of fish in there once the nitrite goes down and some nitrates start to show

I think that will work as a small amount of fish added slowly will increase the bioload and as it increases so will the bacteria

adding 2 or 3 fish every week or so should work

it is a 125 gallon tank so 2 or 3 fish every week or so should not be a problem


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Usually you double the bioload every month. So if 0.25 ppm will support one fish then add two initially and then 4 after a month, etc.

Truly I'd cycle with ammonia. You've got a start...why not bump it up to the full safe level (ability to process 4.0 ppm daily) and add all the fish at once?

With all those other tanks, you could take 50% of the filter media from each and have an instant cycle.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I never thought about doing that...

Now I just need to go out and get some fish...


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

So then if I take some seeded media from existing tanks and put into my new tank, then in theory the nitrite levels should drop and nitrate start to form

How long would the drop take? Would it be within hours? a day?

And for sure would it be safe to put fish in there right when I put the seeded media in, even though nitrites are between 2 and 5

I mean it all sounds good on paper and in theory, but does it actually work like that?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Every tank will cycle at a different rate, even with the addition of mature media, so there is no way to give you an exact length of time.

I would not add fish if there were nitrites present, just wait until your tests show zero ammonia and nitrite and nitrate over 5 ppm.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I wouldn't add fish until ammonia and nitrite are at zero.

Using all mature media usually helps your levels settle out within a few hours, but since you're already in a nitrite spike I would wait for that to drop. Better safe than sorry when adding new fish.

EDIT: Exactly. What Deeda said.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

That is what I will do then

I will check nitrites Will add seeded media Once they go to 0 and nitrates show up I will start to add some fish

I have 3 Fronts anxious to get into a new home and away from the rowdy peacocks and haps, as well as 4 Calvus

I will do the 3 fronts first

It will be a good way to see how quickly nitrites go down after adding seeded media to a new tank that has high nitrites

I will log the results and update


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are going to avoid the cycle by using established media, I would stock the tank according to the bioload already supported by the media. If you stock less, you will lose part of your hard-won established biofilter.

You say 39 fish in your signature, are they in the pre-existing 125G? So if you take half the media for the new 125G then you can support 20 fish?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I will be taking 9 fish out of my current 125 gallon tank

I will do them in stages...3 Fronts....4 Calvus...1 Juliedichromis and 1 Yellow Belly Alberts....

I took out a small amount of media from one filter and placed it in the tank and will monitor the nitrite level

it is currently around 2 but not the highest level,,,hard to differentiate the colours

when it drops I will put the fronts in...and monitor...if all levels ok then I will add the calvus in after about a week...and then the other 2 after that in another week....

then if all is well I can pickup 3 or so more fronts....

that is the plan so will see how it goes


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Checked my nitrites today and they were down to about .5

So I took the plunge and put in my Julidichromis, my Yellow Belly Alberts and one of my Calvus

I also added enough Prime to dose the tank (125 gallons worth) so it will neutralize any nitrites

Hopefully the cycle is almost complete...but will see

I will keep monitoring nitrites and once the nitrates show up I will add some more fish

I know its unorthodox what I am doing but it seems to be working so far


----------

